# 65 gallon stocking ideas - severum and EBA



## Meenamma (Oct 8, 2020)

Newbie here. Would really appreciate some input on stocking my new65 gallon (48 by 18 by 18 inches) tank. Here is what I was thinking -
1x red shoulder severum
2x Electric Blue Acara
2x G Tapajos
4-6 boesemani

Would this work? Any other suggestions? Thank you!
Meena


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, sorry no one has responded to you earlier. I think you would be better off with 2 out of 3 of those cichlids in that size tank. The severum and geos get a good size. Tapajos seem to do better in groups of 5 or more which wouldn't work in that size tank. I would lean towards the Severum and the Acaras. The Boesmani should be fine in there as well. Good luck!


----------



## Meenamma (Oct 8, 2020)

Fishboy75, thanks so much for taking the time to reply, appreciate your feedback! I'm setting up my tank next week, so will definitely take your suggestion into account. I guess Ill have to get the Geos once I have a bigger tanks. Thanks!


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

A severum will eventually outgrow that tank, but the acaras are a good choice. Good luck!


----------



## Meenamma (Oct 8, 2020)

sir_keith said:


> A severum will eventually outgrow that tank, but the acaras are a good choice. Good luck!


Thanks Sir_keith. Something to think about. As an alternative to the severum, Would angelfish be suitable instead? Maybe 2-3?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Meenamma said:


> Thanks Sir_keith. Something to think about. As an alternative to the severum, Would angelfish be suitable instead? Maybe 2-3?


That may or may not work. Angels will appreciate such a tall tank, but no matter how many of them you start out with, eventually you will end up with a pair who want the whole upper tank for themselves. Conversely, the acaras will also want their own space, and may or may not leave the angels in peace; I've seen it work both ways. I think you need to decide which species is your top priority, and pick tankmates accordingly. If you want the acaras, I don't think angels are the best tankmates in an aquarium of this size, and it might be best to chose non-cichlid fishes as dithers. If you want the angels primarily, I'd pick relatively peaceful tankmates, perhaps Keyholes or Bolivian Rams. Just my opinion.


----------



## Meenamma (Oct 8, 2020)

Definitely prefer to start with the EBA. Will work on the tank around that. Thanks for the helpful feedback. M


----------



## Meenamma (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi, I decided to upgrade to a 130 instead. Will check the forum for stocking options for that, or start a new thread. Thanks!



sir_keith said:


> Meenamma said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sir_keith. Something to think about. As an alternative to the severum, Would angelfish be suitable instead? Maybe 2-3?
> ...


----------

